# msxmidi.exe



## Anonymous (24 August 2004)

Hab da ein Problem. eine msxmidi.exe macht hier ärger an meinen Rechner. Ich bin absoluter Anfänger.
Könnt ihr mir Schritt für Schritt helfen was zu tun ist.
Habe win 98 und spybot sowie norton 2003 finden nichts

Desweiteren ist in meinen IE unter Internetoptionen Sicherheit die Einstellung geändert wurden und zwar von Internet wo ja viel deaktiviert ist auf vertrauenswürdige Seiten wo alles so eingestellt ist das alles aktiviert ist.

Was nun, habe schon gegoogelt und steige durch die Beiträge nicht durch es wird viel geschrieben über  irgentwelche log files etc??

Kann mir jemand Schritt für Schritt helfen?


----------



## Anonymous (1 September 2004)

Hat vermutlich mit 'child.dll' (wurde von H&B-EDV-Antivirus - 
www.free-av.de - bei mir gefunden), zu tun (gleiches Dateidatum (auf die 
Sekunde), ist eine Backdoor);  worauf ich einige damit 
zusammenhaengende Registryeintraege und eben die msxmidi.exe (die 
genauso wie child.dll mit UPX gepackt ist. (versuche, in die Datei 
reinzuschauen: da wird zu lesen sein 'UPX 1.24' oder so aehnlich, gleich
 am Anfang der Datei) UPX selbst ist was harmloses, ein Packer fuer 
ausfuehrbare Dateien, wird aber (unter anderem) gerne fuer krumme Dinger benutzt.
wegen child.dll schau mal bei Zonelabs nach:
http://vic.zonelabs.com/tmpl/body/CA/virusDetails.jsp?VId=38398

Nach Entfernen der msxmidi.exe (gesichert) hat sich Win bis jetzt noch 
nicht beschwert, also wohl o.k. so.

viel Glueck Ruediger


----------



## Anonymous (2 September 2004)

Vergessen: ist ein Win-98-System, wo ich geschraubt habe. R.


----------

